# nicht genügend Stapelspeicher



## knowledge (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe eine Datenbank, die 6 Mb gross ist. wenn ein formular geöffnet wird, kriege ich immer eine Meldung "nicht genügend Stapelspeicher". dadurch kann ich dann den VBA code auch nicht bearbeiten,d.h die datenbank muss neue geöffnet werden.
Hat einer von euch eine Idee, wie dieses Problem beseitigt wird?


----------



## gabrielgsell (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Kompremier und repariere die DB unter "Extras -> Datenbank-Dienstprogramme -> Datenbank kompremieren und reparieren". Evtl. nützt dies etwas.

Grüsse

edit:// Hab noch ein Link  zum Thema gefunden.


----------

